# Playback Failed, data pack issue.



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I have an issue that has become a problem watching recorded shows and sometimes local channels. “Playback Failed, no Audio/Video data packs received from server” 

I contacted Directv about the issue a couple weeks ago and their tech said my Genie HR44 was bad and he replaced it with a HR54. I have two clients connected to the Genie and two HR24-500 for whole home viewing. 

Fast forward to tonight and the same problem is occurring. I called D back and the fella at technical service said he had no clue. He said it was an ongoing engineering issue that has yet to be resolved. 

I’ve had D for over 20 years but I’m close to my breaking point with them. 
Any ideas?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Need some more info... what devices are the shows being recorded on and what devices are you trying to play recordings back on? 

How is your system wired? And how’s it all connected to the internet?

Do you ever have any issues with live tv?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Need some more info... what devices are the shows being recorded on and what devices are you trying to play recordings back on?
> 
> How is your system wired? And how's it all connected to the internet?
> 
> Do you ever have any issues with live tv?


The only devices that show the error message are the clients. This never happens on the 24's. The genie will just freeze up instead throwing the error message. 
Internet is brought into the receivers via a broadband DECA that is currently connected to one of the clients. Does the DECA need to be connected to the Genie?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

But where was the show recorded? On the genie or a HR24?

I say remove the deca entirely for the moment and see if the issues persist, and then if it does not, decide on a different way to connect to the internet. If you have a Ethernet cord near the genie I’d just plug it in direct. But not till after you remove ether deca and try the system with no internet for a few days.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> But where was the show recorded? On the genie or a HR24?
> 
> I say remove the deca entirely for the moment and see if the issues persist, and then if it does not, decide on a different way to connect to the internet. If you have a Ethernet cord near the genie I'd just plug it in direct. But not till after you remove ether deca and try the system with no internet for a few days.


There is duplication of recordings on both the HR24 and Genie so I can't say where it was originally recorded.

I will try removing the DECA and see the result. I'd prefer to just run Ethernet cable to Genie and be done with it.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

on my system, similar to yours...click on List....go to folder with recordings....click on it and it will show if the recording is on the HR24....it says this in the description.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Fuzzybear said:


> There is duplication of recordings on both the HR24 and Genie so I can't say where it was originally recorded.
> 
> I will try removing the DECA and see the result. I'd prefer to just run Ethernet cable to Genie and be done with it.


I'd do that anyway as well, but I'd leave it off at first just to make sure it's not something else. My guess would be a bad connection somewhere if it wasn't an outside device causing your issues, so I'd also double check all connectors in all coaxes...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Fuzzybear said:


> There is duplication of recordings on both the HR24 and Genie so I can't say where it was originally recorded.
> 
> I will try removing the DECA and see the result. I'd prefer to just run Ethernet cable to Genie and be done with it.


Removing the DECA from the min and Connecting the internet direct (or) Connect the Hr54 Wireless to your Network -- Should resolve your issue - Restart your mini's before testing


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'd do that anyway as well, but I'd leave it off at first just to make sure it's not something else. My guess would be a bad connection somewhere if it wasn't an outside device causing your issues, so I'd also double check all connectors in all coaxes...


I disconnected the external DECA didn't plug Ethernet into HR54, rebooted all receivers and clients and still same issue. So I plugged Ethernet into HR54 and rebooted everything. Same issue.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuzzybear said:


> I disconnected the external DECA didn't plug Ethernet into HR54, rebooted all receivers and clients and still same issue. So I plugged Ethernet into HR54 and rebooted everything. Same issue.


I've also now noticed that I'm getting 775 code on the HR24's but not in the Genie.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Fuzzybear said:


> I've also now noticed that I'm getting 775 code on the HR24's but not in the Genie.


 How is your system connected -are you using a swm-16 or a single wire to a swm splitter?

Do you have a RBlnb installed ?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

WestDC said:


> How is your system connected -are you using a swm-16 or a single wire to a swm splitter?
> 
> Do you have a RBlnb installed ?


Single wire to swim splitter. 
In disconnected every receiver connection and reconnected. Everything was rebooted again. Everything seems to be working as it should. I'll give it a couple days and see if anything develops.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope it keep working


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah hopefully it was a lose connection somewhere.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

The problem seems to have resolved. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

